# First dmz cycle log



## PartLion (Mar 18, 2015)

32 yo  6'1"  84kg.

CYCLE: wk 1-4
Dmz x2
Anabolic matrix x2
BSL Gear Support x2
Muti vits Omega3 yada yada....

-Ultramale rx??? Or just pct?
_________________________________
PCT: wk 4-8
IML E-Control x3
UltraMale rx  x2
Gear suport x2


----------



## PartLion (Mar 18, 2015)

Im new to the whole forum/ cycle thing..  but ivebeen reading abs wanted toa pay of it.

Any n all advice/criticism   is appreciated


----------



## PartLion (Mar 19, 2015)

PartLion said:


> Im new to the whole forum/ cycle thing, but ive been reading this log for a while now and its really interesting.
> Follow and participate if u will....
> Any n all advice/criticism   is appreciated



I will post measurements later in my cycle of they are anything to write home about. . 

I aim to gain atleast atleast 8-11lbs 4-5 kg


----------



## PartLion (Mar 23, 2015)

Day 3.  No significant strength or size gauns as expected. 
Although I do feel a lil more 'pumped' psychologically in the gym. Maybe just in my mental as i think of the gains to come.... ?
I haven't had as many meals as I would of liked to yesterday 
But energy levels were still up  (The degree or so rise in temp in the gym is soo noticeable) as spring rolls on in the Uk,   maybe its just me....

My training is of high intensity 7-8 rep drop sets.. (to failure/poor form)
I will be switching to pure heavy as I can sets as of next week....    

Anybody listening...   

  
Guess not......


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry-personally do not know anything about DMZ.....plus you are only doing this for 4 weeks?  Who advised you to do this?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PartLion (Mar 23, 2015)

The cycle is 4 weeks and the PCT is a further 4 weeks..

Its an oral pro horhone.. and that is the advised dosage.   Its 60 days in total to b precise...


I read & heard alot about blackstone labs super DMZ rx   and its highly rated among orals so as a beginner in the anabolic world i thought id try it out after months of reading n contemplation...


----------



## PartLion (Mar 23, 2015)

And as the reality tv/ social media media swept generation we are   I thought id log it here incase anyone was considering the cycle also or had already tried it and could give advice or  just tag along...


----------



## PartLion (Mar 26, 2015)

Day3 complete...
Strength still not noticeably  up!
Mo physocal change in my eyes

Still early days...

Bench
90kg  7reps 2 sets
100kg 5- 6 reps 3 sets

Squat ass to grass
110kg 7 x 4sets

Vertical Leg press
310kg 8 x 5sets

Deadlift
180kg 5-6 x 4 sets

I'll note any progress on these main exercises 10 days or so...


----------



## PartLion (Mar 26, 2015)




----------

